

Changing Detroit one bench and one book at a time - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20140622/METRO01/306220009/Sit-Detroit-s-mission-ease-bus-waits-taking-off

======
rmason
I'm inspired what these two guys are doing. It shows you don't need a big
budget to make a real difference.

[http://sitonitdetroit.com/](http://sitonitdetroit.com/)

Imagine what they could accomplish with KickStarter?

